# ever hear of the fender "magic 6" secret formula...???



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

it's supposed to result in the best tone/performance out of fender amps...here's the link to the pdf article...

http://www.singlecoil.com/docs/magic-six.pdf


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> it's supposed to result in the best tone/performance out of fender amps...here's the link to the pdf article...
> 
> http://www.singlecoil.com/docs/magic-six.pdf


Yeah, I tried it with a couple of Fender amps I had and with my YGL-3 (basically a Twin), and it sounded ok, but I didn't stick with it. Ended up going to my old settings.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I remember reading that a while ago & tried it, but like hollowbody I went back to my own settings...pretty much

T 6 
M 8 
B 2

on a blackface fender with a strat

on a silverface it was more like

T 6
M 8
B 6


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd try it if I was using an amp provided as part of a backline. Sounds like a great starting point if nothing else.

Thanks for the article


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

I read the article and have a quibble!

I can't argue with his points for any vintage Fender but when he mentions that if there's a master volume it should be turned up just to the point where you can be heard over the drums we parted company!

Without a master volume, setting the regular volume at 6 will be driving the output tubes to a reasonable level. That means the outputs will be WORKING! That means some power amp distortion, which is where we get that golden vintage tone.

There are two types of distortion, pre-amp and power amp. The master volume is after the preamp and before the output stage. When you dial back the MV you LOSE any power amp distortion! The output tubes starting operating clean and hifi.

Power amp distortion is thick and warm. Pre-amp distortion is more crunchy and fizzy. It's all a matter of taste but one thing is absolute. If you turn down the MV you CAN'T get power tube distortion! It's just impossible!

I really think the author should have considered that. The only way the rest of his article could be correct with a MV amp is to have left the MV on 10 and only used the input volume control.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What about the peavey magical 6 formula?

Master: 6
Gain: 6
Bass: 6
Mids: 6
Treble: 6
(presence at 2 or 3)

boost the amp, enjoy high gain metal. A different brand and tone, but still a magic 6 formula haha.

I'd agree w/ bill's reasoning as to the Fender article.


----------

